# Open Seat for me? 9/22



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Want to go fishing Saturday......doesn't matter where......I want to fish on a Gheenoe.............PM me if u have a open seat for me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Im already taken, 

thanks!


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

yeah right


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

> yeah right


Dave,

U know it and I know it that u're full of syht!!!! Later bro!


----------

